# Nefertiti



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Am not sure my camera captured the true image but is the best I could do.The blue is a bit more deep and the scarabs have gold on them.

"Nferetiti" acrylic + gold leaf on canvas pad(16" x 20") 2015


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's beautiful. What does the gold "T" stand for? I'm not too sure about the likeness. Seems to me you might want to work on the jaw a little bit and sink in the cheeks some.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> It's beautiful. What does the gold "T" stand for? I'm not too sure about the likeness. Seems to me you might want to work on the jaw a little bit and sink in the cheeks some.


 Oh no,I didn't want her to look like the real Nefertiti just made it from my head.It's hard for me to explain the entire symbol of this painting...is partly the eternity symbolised by the scarabs,the Tau cross and the light coming from and through the bigger scarab and the queen that doesn't looks human(to me) but is in a trance....hmm maybe I should've called it "Reincarnation"...would make more sense.:vs_smirk:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's very beautiful to look at and that is the most important thing. The symbolism I got with the flying scarabs but I didn't know about the Tau Cross. The most important thing is that it is a beautiful piece even if one doesn't know the symbolism.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Really beautiful, I love your use of the blue color. And I like your portrayal of Nefertiti :vs_clap:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, well done Asancta.
The gold touch you gave it makes it even better.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome job Asancta.. Very well done!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you all:biggrin: I feel loved :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are LOVED and your worked is loved too.:vs-kiss:

Group hug time?


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> You are LOVED and your worked is loved too.:vs-kiss:
> 
> Group hug time?


 AWWWWW :clap::vs-kiss:
http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------

